# For all ADC members



## AdmiralAK (Mar 9, 2001)

Hello there.
I am an online member of the ADC>
I just saw something that I really liked.
It's the MacOS anthology of 1999.  It's only $99
and it has the MacOSs from 7 to 9, plus all localized versions (a great tool, I could install OS 8.1 on my old perfoma in greek and have my father learn about the mac )
and it also include apps and stuff.  It says that I can buy it when I log into the ADC system but I have not found it.  Under mailings I found the monthly mailing offer, but no Anthology.  Any ideas out there ???

thanx


Admiral


----------



## endian (Mar 9, 2001)

I think its under a seperate Products link (or something like that) It's a DVD though, so you'd probably have to do some fiddling to get it on a Performa


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 9, 2001)

I have a CD-RW so the nice thing is I can make a cd out of it 

I will check it out 


Admiral


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 9, 2001)

I got in contact with apple and I am sorry to report back that
only Select, Premier and Entreprize memberships qualify to even *buy*
this software..... oh this sux .....

anywho... there you have it 


Admiral


----------



## FUGGER (Mar 23, 2001)

The anthoogy come on 4 DVD's and is amost the same thing on every DVD. I was quite bummed with it. 

(hoping I had other apple software not just old OS in different languages)


----------

